# Sticky  Lets fix your BOA



## Kijima

I am going to start this thread for all BOA related repairs and general info.

I am the BOA guy in my circle of friends so I have fixed many a BOA over the years, they are quite simple to repair once you get over the fear of what you are likely to find inside.
The people who I have witnessed over the years who continually have BOA problems all have this in common, they don't gently open the tongue of the boot to get their feet out, they just pop the dial and start trying to rip their foot out of the boot. This rapid unwinding is what does the damage so being gentle here will save you many problems in the future.

So lets have it. Starting with this burton photon boot.

Coiler.
Pop it open with a screwdriver like so, rotate clockwise








Remove the dial and unravel the wire








To reinstall the dial simply pull the lower laces until everything lines up and pop it back in. Ratchet it up with the dial and everything will align itself perfectly


----------



## Kijima

Next for the side boa. I use this little boa tool but I just confirmed that it is a 1.3mm hex








1.3mm hex








Inside looks like this








Remove the spool and unravel the wire, then reinstall by pulling on the laces again until the spool slips back in, install the dial and tighten it up.


----------



## Kijima

Next for this type of BOA found on the side of a Thirtytwo boot.








At first glance it seems there is no entry point, but there it is hiding under the outer shell material. Pop it and rotate clockwise.








Remove, unravel and reinstall by pulling on the wires like before


----------



## wrathfuldeity

This should get stickied @Donutz @NT.Thunder


----------



## NT.Thunder

wrathfuldeity said:


> This should get stickied @Donutz @NT.Thunder


Yeah I'll need to reference this in the future for sure.........I've a bad habit of resting my board on my boot on the lift and will no doubt damage mine soon enough.


----------



## Donutz

NT.Thunder said:


> Yeah I'll need to reference this in the future for sure.........I've a bad habit of resting my board on my boot on the lift and will no doubt damage mine soon enough.


Been there done that, bought the replacement parts.


----------



## freshy

NT.Thunder said:


> Yeah I'll need to reference this in the future for sure.........I've a bad habit of resting my board on my boot on the lift and will no doubt damage mine soon enough.


Rest it on the heelcup


----------



## freshy

Thanks Kijima even tho I've never had an issue with my boa and have gone back to laces. I'm sure someday I'll be searching for this with 3 other shredders in my fam.


----------



## Crusty

Yeah thanks for taking the time to doc and write up this stuff. Very cool.

:raises beer:


----------



## RayzTheRoof

Donutz said:


> Been there done that, bought the replacement parts.





https://sporttechie-prod.s3.amazonaws.com/2017/12/Ride-Easy-Line-Demo.png



Thinking about this, but that seems like a lot of stress on an ankle strap hole


----------



## Donutz

RayzTheRoof said:


> https://sporttechie-prod.s3.amazonaws.com/2017/12/Ride-Easy-Line-Demo.png
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking about this, but that seems like a lot of stress on an ankle strap hole


Put it on the other binding. Much less strain.

OTOH, try this: Put your highback all the way forward/down. Link your ankle strap over top with as few clicks as possible. Stick the toe of your boot in the loop that is formed.


----------



## WigMar

RayzTheRoof said:


> https://sporttechie-prod.s3.amazonaws.com/2017/12/Ride-Easy-Line-Demo.png
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking about this, but that seems like a lot of stress on an ankle strap hole


I like to kick my toes under the heelcup. Been doing that for years without any issues. That leash thing looks kinda dangerous to me. Just seems like it adds another layer of stuff that could go wrong.


----------



## supern00b

Great post, thanks Kijima.

edit: seems like brand new 2021 Adidas Acerras have an issue with the side boa getting stuck before any use...can this be resolved the same way, or is this a manufacturing QA issue?


----------



## Kijima

supern00b said:


> Great post, thanks Kijima.
> 
> edit: seems like brand new 2021 Adidas Acerras have an issue with the side boa getting stuck before any use...can this be resolved the same way, or is this a manufacturing QA issue?


Most boa problems are easily resolved, only continual use once you have a problem will damage the wire.


----------



## Kijima

Ok so lets replace a wire. The easiest way is to use a new wire from boa, hardware store wire will work too but you need to spot weld the ends to stop them fraying. I used to use a car battery to weld the ends but now I use burton boots with the new england ropes and they are much more comfortable than the wires.

So pop the dial out like before








Let it all hang out








Push the wire back through the slot, and then from the other side push it back through the hole until it becomes free. Then remove the cable from the dial and then from the boot itself.








Now to refit the new cable, obviously thread it through the boot eyelets, dont forget to thread it through the last set of holes on the spool housing lol, ask me how I learned that 

Now you should see a slot and a hole in the side of the spool, you start feeding your wire through the slot, this slot has a red line drawn on it.
So through the slot, back through the other side and then double the wire over into the hole and pull it tight to lock it in place.
When the cable is locked in and pulled back through the slot you can refit the spool by pulling the laces back through the boot again and popping it back in.


----------



## supern00b

Do you know which new England rope works as replacement laces?


----------



## Kijima

supern00b said:


> Do you know which new England rope works as replacement laces?


No I don't but being a manufacturer myself I would say there's nothing special about the burton rope and you could find it online or order some from burton. 
The burton spool only has one hole in it and they just double knot the rope to secure it.


----------



## supern00b

Kijima said:


> Next for this type of BOA found on the side of a Thirtytwo boot.
> View attachment 156950
> 
> At first glance it seems there is no entry point, but there it is hiding under the outer shell material. Pop it and rotate clockwise.
> View attachment 156951
> 
> Remove, unravel and reinstall by pulling on the wires like before
> View attachment 156952


Which way are you applying force to pop this one out? I'm afraid I'm gonna break mine...


----------



## Kijima

supern00b said:


> Which way are you applying force to pop this one out? I'm afraid I'm gonna break mine...


Push the screwdriver in and rotate the base of the boa clockwise.


----------



## supern00b

Kijima said:


> Push the screwdriver in and rotate the base of the boa clockwise.


That's what I thought, thank you. It seems my boa isn't actually stuck, it just feels a little sluggish. Is it worth taking apart in this case?


----------



## Kijima

supern00b said:


> That's what I thought, thank you. It seems my boa isn't actually stuck, it just feels a little sluggish. Is it worth taking apart in this case?


You should do it just for the experience, its really easy, you will not fail, and Ill be here to help you if you need it


----------



## arbroadbent

Just as an FYI.....in adding to this (I know its a little bit of an older thread).....but this information will help others coming to this forum for help.

BOA replacement parts are FREE. You just have to fill out their online survey, put in the info for your boot, wait about 5-7 days and it will arrive at your door.

Here is the link:






Spare Parts







store.boafit.com





done it at least a half a dozen times for different boots. Once for mine and multiple times for boots I've resold. Pretty great company, super easy process.


----------

